
Shoplocket is shutting down - patchfx
https://www.shoplocket.com
======
jpatokal
Announced May 13:
[https://twitter.com/shoplocket/status/598624569654513664](https://twitter.com/shoplocket/status/598624569654513664)

------
braythwayt
Another incredible journey:
[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com)

------
PhasmaFelis
Is anyone else getting tired of the "build something unsustainable but popular
so we can gather enough rep to sell to a megacorp, take a big payday, and
shitcan the product and our customers" model for startups?

~~~
jordanthoms
Many of the startups selling to megacorps where the product dies would have
been dead in short order anyway, and I wouldn't assume everyone is getting a
big payday.

It doesn't seem totally unreasonable to me for failing startups to sell to a
larger company and (hopefully) extract some of the value left in it for
shareholders and employees - I just wish that with that the acquiring
companies would do more to support the customers of the startup with
reasonable shutdown notices etc. Unfortunately nobody involved has a very
strong incentive to do so.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
It would be easier to stomach if the announcements read more like what you
said and less like "we are so excited to share the wonderful news that we got
bought out and don't have to serve you anymore."

------
technofiend
I mean... Was this as a byproduct of a cease and desist? Why so fast?

~~~
bdcravens
Read other comments - they announced it back on May 13

~~~
jordanthoms
Still, a month and a half is a very short transition time for a ecommerce
product. It's disappointing when companies throw their customers under the
bus, it risks making things harder for everyone.

------
voltagex_
What is a 'shoplocket'?

------
confiscate
sorry to hear this, fellow canadians

------
smoyer
They gave their customers a whole day to replace their products ... This
should be a reminder to everyone to abstract their service interfaces.

~~~
taspeotis

        They gave their customers a whole day to replace their products
    

[https://twitter.com/shoplocket/status/598624569654513664](https://twitter.com/shoplocket/status/598624569654513664)

    
    
        We're announcing today that we'll be shutting down the ShopLocket ecommerce 
        plugin as of June 30, 2015. Read more: https://www.shoplocket.com/ 
        
        4:03 PM - 13 May 2015

